# Pilote A Class



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Well after 6 months ownership I report again on the Pilote Reference A Class van I bought from new. What a joy to have found a motorhome at last built to a decent quality and finish both inside and out.

We have now travelled 2500 miles in her. This time last year I had in mind giving up motor homing for leisure but this year I have enjoyed relaxation with really no problems on the Van to worry about and excellent local Pilote dealer back up. There is so much storage space under the floor of this Van too and everything fits together so well and securely.

What a great driving position too through the huge windscreen and the wide front width of the A Class adds so much extra living space.

The huge double bed and mattress are very comfortable and the bed lifts and stows away neatly in the front roof area leaving the full daytime living space of the whole van.

All in a length of under 7 metres.

Thoughtful Pilote details everywhere and now built for the UK market so I am not surprised the Reference won Motorhome of the year award in 2013.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Pleased to hear everything is running smoothly, as to your ref the local dealer support, who in Sussex is a Pilote dealer.

cabby


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

There is only one so far as I know at Robertsbridge.


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad to hear your pleased with your A Class Pilote, Duds.

We took delivery of our Reference in March from "a Sussex dealer" and are very pleased with it so far. The dealer to date has been excellent and we hope this continues. Had a few minor issues with the hab door, gas flue on fridge blocked by cob webbs and now the reverse camera system is on the blink.

We have had five trips away so far including a really wet 5 weeks in France where everything performed well. We have the uprated 150hp engine and auto/preselect gear box which has been faultless.

One minor issue was the way the grey waste tank terminated with a gate valve in the centre of the chassis. Modified this with some ABS domestic waste pipe to the side skirt with a screw cap and all is well.

Awaiting news on the replacement camera and/or monitor from our dealer.

Al


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

It's so good to read these positive reports. We collected our Pilote G640LR from the dealer in Somerset at the beginning of this month after a two week delay due to apparent inefficiency and ineptitude at DVLA, Swansea. It was well worth the wait and we were pleased that our dealer pressured DVLA to sort out the registration problems after they (DVLA) had lost the original paperwork. Now, after three short trips away and 500 miles on the clock we are both so pleased with our new home. We chose the 150BHP upgrade and had it plated at 3650 kgs for extra payload. The cab is comfortable with brilliant visibility and there is more than enough living space and storage in the habitation area. Our drop down bed is comfortable and enables us to make individual choices as to when we will tuck in or get up for the early morning exercise regime! The appliances and internal features all seem to be working as we expected and the build quality is excellent. The only rattles and squeaks have been a result of things we have loaded and with each trip we manage to eliminate more of them. Having visited a weighbridge on our second trip we realise that for us the additional payload was essential and I think we would have struggled if we were limited to 3500 kgs. Now we can't wait for September when the plan is to head south for five months now that 'work' is just another four letter word. Peter and Julie


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pilote*

Yes the pilote is a great van maybe not the best but for the money and what you get it's very goog.i too had the extra weight I'm upto 3850
It gives me 650kg pay load after the usual stuff.i find that they do things right eg boiler in the lounge instead of under the bed at the rear! Bed mad hot lounge freezing in the winter

Tude


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*PILOTE A CLASS*

Oh well it seems are a growing Pilote group on here all well pleased and satisfied with our A Class Motorhomes and the Pilote supply dealers. Price is very reasonable for what you get but nothing is perfect in this life but I give praise where due and Pilote stand by the product with a 5 year bodywork no quibble guarantee


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*Pilote a class*

Taking up on my last point, there cannot be many manufacturers that provide a 5 year bodywork guarantee are there ? Any more than that ?


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad you like your Pilote.
We have a LeVoyageur Platinum ( Pilote groupe, luxe range) and we love it . We are not so impressed with the dealer tbh ( we are in France) as they are difficult to pin down and quite a long way away, so recently we have had bits done by a local Pilote dealer and they are great.
When the dog ate the floor  last winter, they sent a whole roll plus wood to repair seatbelt housing ...no cost. 
We met a chap recently with the same MH and we both had the same little niggles , notably the doors . We agreed that for the money you pay you expect perfection but life is just not like that


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Just bought a Brit friendly G690 at Peterborough - to be delivered in a few weeks time when the up rating to 3650 is sorted. Our first A class so a bit intimidated by the huge front despite what logic tells me. Looks to be a quality van at a good price. Looking forward to it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glad you like your Pilote.

A Class Land Yachts are great, until they go wrong like our Frankia (Pilote Group).

Like This....


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Frankia*

Hi trev
You've always slatted fiats on here for wat ever reason your problem
Isn't a frankia problem it's a merc problem.remember when you had a 
Problem with your mh you came to see us and that was a merc aswell
.???? Just being honest I've had 3 new fiats and not had much problems
With any total mileage 60,000 miles

Tude


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Tude,

My Last Mercedes Motorhome was as you say, a Mercedes. It was the old 416CDi. Only main issue was with the SprintShift Gearbox that NOBODY could fix. 

The 2.7l, 5 cylinder Engine was great.

But, in Fairness. I don't think I have really "Slated" Fiats.

Some of the Ducato's are very good.
Many are too heavy for FWD for our needs and wants
They only ever made a True Auto in the old LHD
I don't really want another Robotised Manual Gearbox (Similar to Sprintshift, ShiftMatic, Agile etc).

We had considered downsizing to a PVC. Had the Ducato been made with a real auto box, I may have been tempted.

But, I think we are going to try and do without a motorhome once we have sold.

What I was pointing out was that. If you have engine or Cylinder head issues on an A Class. It could involve having to remove the engine.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dux

The hab area of a 'C' Class is probably the same width as an 'A' Class - the advantage of the 'huge front' is that it is front of you so you can see a potential 'crash' more easily    

I am sure you will enjoy the extra feeling of spaciousness.

Can it really only be uprated to 3650kg? Dealers are not always the best on weights - I suggest you check with SV Tech, but you might need the VIN number.

Good luck and enjoy it.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Frankia*



tude said:


> Hi trev
> You've always slatted fiats on here for wat ever reason your problem
> Isn't a frankia problem it's a merc problem.remember when you had a
> Problem with your mh you came to see us and that was a merc aswell
> ...


FurthermoreI quite like the look of the Chausson Mini Suite and Best of 510 !.

Both on Fiats.

TM


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Dux
> 
> The hab area of a 'C' Class is probably the same width as an 'A' Class - the advantage of the 'huge front' is that it is front of you so you can see a potential 'crash' more easily
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff, I take your point about the front - it will just take a bit of getting used to. The van itself is actually 2cm narrower than my current van
I was going to see what 3650 was like. it is not on the heavy chassis so with possibly need suspension upgrade, but as there are only two of us I don't think it will be a problem

Cheers


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

My Fiat Ducato has had to have a new engine management system fitted at under 4000 miles, Awful.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

That is really not good at all........ Mind you, it could happen to anyone; fiat, Ford or Mercedes.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

What makes matters worse for us, is the rude, ill mannered, ignorant personnel we have to deal with at Mercedes Dealerships.

TM


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

teemyob said:


> What makes matters worse for us, is the rude, ill mannered, ignorant personnel we have to deal with at Mercedes Dealerships.
> 
> TM


They appear to be ok down here - always had good service with the car dealerships over the last 4-5 years. Maybe just lucky


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Service from local authorised FIAT dealership in Sussex KAP


----------

